# How to control swarming? Stages of swarming



## Eduardo Gomes (Nov 10, 2014)

Although it is information that is not unknown to me, I thank you for systematizing it. The timeline you propose is very pedagogical.:thumbsup:


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

Ukran.......
If I make a suggestion and do it with love and not in the spirit of meaness, could you please recieve it as such.

You put a lot of effort in your post. I find it hard to read long strung together post. 

I think you post would be much easier to read if you would put some spacing in it so that there is some white space in between breaking it up into smaller sections. Like when you switch from green to orange, maby hit enter two times on you computer before typeing the orange.

I realize that it is hard enough to put something so in depth on paper. Believe me when I say that I do the same thing all the time when I have a lot of subject matter.

I am not trying to be critical and will think no less of you if you discard my suggestion cause I am proud of what you have did with out adding what I suggest.

I may just get lost easyer the older I get. This is given in an effort to help and not because I think I am correct.
Thank you for your post. I liked you vidio showing all your frames in storage also.
Good luck
gww


----------



## JeronimoJC (Jul 21, 2016)

Very educational. Thank you


----------



## Dabbler (Aug 9, 2015)

Eduardo Gomes said:


> The timeline you propose is very pedagogical.:thumbsup:


Eduardo
Now there is a word ! Pedagogical. 
Thanks for expanding my vocabulary. That was very pedagogical of you. :applause:


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

It is a lot of information and a bit difficult to sort out. Not to mention the language issue.
There is a rule of thumb I was taught many years ago about teaching. specifically lectures.
1. tell your audience what you are going to tell them.
2, tell them.
3. tell them what you told them.

As an example stages of swarm preparation according to your chart.
GREEN PERIOD (no risk of swarming).
1. population increase.
2. drone production.
3. Appearance of cell Cups
4. Fatty Bees. Bees resting in clusters.

Orange Period 
5. queen cells
6. reduced laying (smaller brood nest)
7. No brood (hive has not yet swarmed but could at any moment).

Red Period
8. Hive has actually swarmed.

Now you can take each stage and give your complete explanation required actions to take and reasons for this action in the colony. This allows the reader or listener to put those activities in there proper place in the overall process. You post above jumps back and forth between listing the stages and descriptions. this causes the mind to have to jump back and forth. Forgetting where you are in the overall advancement of swarm threat. Green period means no threat of swarming. you don't have to repeat that as long as your descriptions remain in regard to just one stage of the green period.

Finally you finish up by going over all 8 stages yet again highlighting the actions necessary on the beekeepers part. 

Example.
Green period. Frequent inspections taking careful note of:
1, Colony population
2. presence of drones
3. presence of cell cups
4. resting bees
No preventative measures necessary at this stage colony is safe.

Orange period
5. Inspect for presence of queen cells.
6. Size of brood nest.
7. Absence of brood (critical condition)

There is no need to do any lengthy explanation during that final list. you gave detail explanation for each stage in step two. They can refer back to that information if they find they did not fully understand one or more of the stages. In step two you can describe what resting bees look like where they can be found and how they behave. Do not repeat that each of these activities is to help prevent swarming. they already know that. you are describing in detail the appearance of a colony in preparation for eventual swarming. this is already known. To many unnecessary words simply gets confusing.

Very good information it just needs to be tidied up and made to flow better. that way the reader can follow along.


----------



## Ukrainian beekeeper (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm calm about criticism. Especially if the criticism is justified. Thank you for your post. I will work on this.


----------



## Ukrainian beekeeper (Mar 9, 2017)

Thank you so much!!!
I was engaged in the translation of the text of my father, but I did not think how to make the translation as clear as possible. There is a very large amount of information, and it was difficult for me to submit this information properly. With your help, I can now correctly systematize my report.


----------



## Jackam (Jun 3, 2013)

Ukrainian beekeeper said:


> Thank you so much!!!
> I was engaged in the translation of the text of my father, but I did not think how to make the translation as clear as possible. There is a very large amount of information, and it was difficult for me to submit this information properly. With your help, I can now correctly systematize my report.


If you can improve - GREAT!
If it's too difficult or restricts your posting - just post away! We'll figure it out.


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

Quote from jackem


> If you can improve - GREAT!
> If it's too difficult or restricts your posting - just post away! We'll figure it out.


:thumbsup:
gww


----------

